# getting "kitted out"



## amk81 (19 Feb 2011)

So I already know I'll get some flak for this post but if I didn't know the answer, i wouldn't ask. And yes, I have used the search function on this site...and google...to no avail. 

I'm going to get sworn in this week. They tell me to bring a truck because of all the "kit" i am going to get.  Does anyone have a list of the stuff they are goign to give me? I've seen other posts that say things like "we've already posted this x number of times...." etc etc etc...but I can't seem to locate any of these posts. 

any help would be great. I'm just curious as to what cool stuff the army is going to give/lend me.

Thanks.


----------



## chrisf (19 Feb 2011)

Assume 2-3 large garbage bags full.

What you get varies by element/trade/unit.

Most of it will seem cool now, and will be viewed as "more crap in my basement" in 2-3 years.


----------



## BrandonSharp (19 Feb 2011)

amk81 said:
			
		

> So I already know I'll get some flak for this post but if I didn't know the answer, i wouldn't ask. And yes, I have used the search function on this site...and google...to no avail.
> 
> I'm going to get sworn in this week. They tell me to bring a truck because of all the "kit" i am going to get.  Does anyone have a list of the stuff they are goign to give me? I've seen other posts that say things like "we've already posted this x number of times...." etc etc etc...but I can't seem to locate any of these posts.
> 
> ...




Are you going in for Reserves or Reg. Force? 
Because, as far as I know, Reg. Force is given their kit on day 3 of BMQ.


----------



## chrisf (19 Feb 2011)

89Sharp said:
			
		

> Are you going in for Reserves or Reg. Force?



When you get to basic, you'll hear all about how important paying attention to detail is. In this case, the detail was the original poster was told "bring a truck, you'll need it for all the kit you'll be getting issued" implying that he's going to be taking said kit somewhere immediately after.

Now my dear Watson, is he going reserve or reg?


----------



## aesop081 (19 Feb 2011)

amk81 said:
			
		

> Does anyone have a list of the stuff they are goign to give me?



Bring a truck/car/something. You are going to get lots of things. They may not have everything to give you at that exact time so a list of what you are supposed to get, at this time, is really not helpful information.


----------



## amk81 (20 Feb 2011)

I'm going reserves...

thanks everyone for your responses!


----------



## linkinarmy (17 Jun 2011)

so does one get their kit on the same day as swearing in?


----------



## Robert0288 (18 Jun 2011)

No, I know some people who were on my BMQ with absolutely nothing on the first day and had to wear gray coveralls instead.  When I went the first time, all I got was a single pair of combats, shirts, socks, boots and beret.  The next time I went to pick up everything else I was able to pack it into a back of a sedan with only minor struggling.  Part of the kit they issue you is 2 duffel bags, barrack box, and ruck (hopefully all at the same time).  That should be more than enough storage space, but to be on the safe side it never hurts to bring along a garbage bag or 2 in the back of the car.


----------



## Tollis (19 Jun 2011)

If you do get everything you WILL need a vehicle to take it home.  I know my sister got just about everything and it all fit in the back of my VW Golf just fine.  Of course its like a black hole on wheels you can just keep packing it up. (my biggest accomplishment so far is a sectional couch in the back).  You don't need to hire a moving truck just bring either a bigger car or a hatchback.  Van/SUV would be ideal if you had access to one.


----------



## LoKe (23 Jun 2011)

From my experience (and this is reg force, so it'll probably be different), you'll get a lot of thing.  When I got all of my stuff, it was about two kit bags (standard'ish sized duffel bags) and basically a hockey bag, all full of various kit (tightly packed as well).

If you're reserve and expected to take it home, then yes, you'll want a reasonable amount of space.  The back seat of a car would be sufficient; a trunk, not so much.  IF you have a truck, even better.


----------



## linkinarmy (23 Jun 2011)

I got all my kit today. I had three garbage bags full and a trunk. They gave me a lot of stuff.


----------

